
Which version of Microsoft Word runs best on Linux in 2020? - dm319
https://www.reddit.com/r/winehq/comments/hgr6a9/which_version_of_microsoft_word_runs_best_on/
======
jnxx
May not answer the question, but using LaTeX and producing PDFs from it works
best for me. Also, it is free (as in libre) software.

~~~
panpanna
Latex is also very old and a huge pain to debug when things go wrong.

I would love to see a complete office package based on some markdown language.
It would be simple to understand and use.

Speaking of markdown, can someone please release an updated version of RST?
The kernel folks use it for documentation so I'm surprised no one has yet
tried to improve the spec and the tools.

~~~
dm319
Yes, that would be great. Something with the simplicity of markdown that saved
.md files, but allowed you to edit tables in a typical gui fashion.

~~~
copperx
Something like LyX for Markdown? I'd be surprised if it didn't exist yet.

------
rkeene2
It seemed to only cover using Microsoft Word for Windows on Linux, rather than
the official port of Microsoft Word to Linux, for the Android on Chromebook
distribution. I've used the Microsoft Word locally on my Chromebook and it was
okay.

~~~
dartharva
Is that not just a native port of the new Office Online suite? They don't
include the full feature set of the original MS Office, which might be a deal-
breaker for many.

